# Η έκλειψη της άνω τελείας



## Earion (Feb 5, 2022)

*Άνω τελεία: μια μελαγχολική παρακμή*

Οι ερευνητές διαπίστωσαν ότι γίνεται όλο και σπανιότερη στη βρετανική μυθοπλασία

του Will Lloyd​
Η άνω τελεία αποτελεί βαθύ μυστήριο για όλον τον κόσμο· είναι το μόνο σημείο στίξης που ενώνει συστηματικά αναγνώστες και συγγραφείς σε μια βαθιά ριζωμένη απέχθεια. Ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα να γιορτάσουμε —αυτή την εβδομάδα ερευνητές στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Λανκάστερ ανακοίνωσαν ότι η άνω τελεία γίνεται όλο και σπανιότερη στη βρετανική μυθοπλασία· η χρήση της μειώθηκε κατά 25% τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια.

Το 2017 ο συγγραφέας Μπεν Μπλατ (Ben Blatt) ανακάλυψε ότι η χρήση της άνω τελείας μειώθηκε κατά περίπου 70% από το 1800 έως το 2000. Τα φαντάσματα πολλών συγγραφέων ριγούν τώρα από αγαλλίαση· μορφών όπως ο Τζωρτζ Όργουελ, που αποκάλεσε την άνω τελεία «περιττή στάση»· ή ο Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόε, που προτιμούσε την παύλα· ή ο Κερτ Βόννεγκατ, που συμβούλευε να αποφεύγεται, με την πολύ γνωστή αποστροφή του ότι «Το μόνο που δείχνει η άνω τελεία είναι ότι έχεις τελειώσει κολέγιο». Το σύμβολο αντιμετωπίζει την ίδια μελαγχολική μοίρα με το πουλί ντόντο, τον δεινόσαυρο και τη Σοβιετική Ένωση. Εξαφάνιση.

Όταν η άνω τελεία εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο έργο του λόγιου και τυπογράφου της Αναγέννησης Άλδου Μανούτιου σε ένα βιβλίο που περιγράφει μιαν ανάβαση στην κορυφή της Αίτνας, ήταν ένα υβρίδιο μεταξύ κόμματος και τελείας. Η λειτουργία του ήταν να παρατείνει μια παύση ή να δημιουργήσει έναν εντονότερο διαχωρισμό, μη επιδεχόμενο παρερμηνεία, μεταξύ των προτάσεων σε μια πρόταση

Τίποτα δεν άλλαξε από τότε. Η άνω τελεία παραμένει έτσι ακριβώς όπως την επινόησε ο Άλδος το 1494. Η παρακμή της στη μυθοπλασία και η υποψία που περιβάλλει τη χρήση της στην καθημερινή μας επικοινωνία μάς αποκαλύπτει κάτι για την εποχή που ζούμε.

Οι γλωσσολόγοι του Λανκάστερ πιστεύουν ότι το τέλος της άνω τελείας, μαζί με τη συρρίκνωση του μήκους των προτάσεων στα μυθιστορήματα, είναι η αντανάκλαση μιας κοινωνίας εθισμένης στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Η αλλαγή, σχολίασε ο Τζάστιν Τόρα (Justin Tora) του Πανεπιστημίου του Γκάλγουεϊ, είναι μέρος ενός «ρεαλιστικότερου τρόπου» γραφής για τη σύγχρονη εποχή.

Μπορεί να έχουν δίκιο. Η άνω τελεία είναι ένα στοιχείο της γλώσσας που επικοινωνεί στάσεις, παύσεις, αναστοχασμούς και διαλείμματα για τσιγάρο μέσα σε μια πρόταση. Συνδέει χαλαρές διατυπώσεις με ανομοιογενείς ιδέες. Η άνω τελεία σάς επιτρέπει να κινείστε σε δύο ταμπλό. Σήμερα το να κινείσαι σε δύο ταμπλό θεωρείται σχεδόν υποκρισία, όχι μια άσκηση στην τέχνη. Ο ψηφιακός κόσμος είναι καμίνι. Το Τουίτερ δεν είναι μια αρένα γνωστή για την καλλιέργεια του αναστοχασμού. Ώστε η άνω τελεία είναι ακατάδεχτα ελιτίστικη και ύποπτη, καθότι έμμεση.

Όπως πολλά είδη που ξεθωριάζουν, η άνω τελεία έχει υποσκελιστεί από έναν βιαιότερο, προσαρμόσιμο αντίπαλο. «Ζούμε», λέει η Σεσίλια Γουώτσον, συγγραφέας του βιβλίου _Semicolon_, «στην εποχή της μεγάλης παύλας (dash)». Έχει ακρίβεια η παρατήρηση. Η παύλα είναι θηριώδης, ανηλεής, κοφτερά επιθετική και είναι αδύνατο να την μπερδέψεις —σε οδηγεί χωρίς τριβές στο στόχο. Η παύλα δεν προκαλεί ασάφεια και δεν χάνει χρόνο. Σαν σημείο στίξης ισοδυναμεί με το ξερίζωμα μιας καρδιάς από το στήθος.

Το να διαβάζει κανείς ξανά εκείνους τους συγγραφείς που κάνουν την καλύτερη δυνατή χρήση της άνω τελείας, όπως η Τζέιν Όστεν ή η Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ, σημαίνει να μπαίνει σε έναν κόσμο όπου ο χρόνος είναι άφθονος. Το Λεξικό της Αγγλικής του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης (OED), περιγράφοντας την άνω τελεία, λέει ότι αυτή «υποδεικνύει μια παύση… πιο διακριτή από εκείνην που υποδεικνύεται με κόμμα». Ακριβώς στη διακριτή παύση βρίσκεται η πραγματική ομορφιά μιας άνω τελείας. Μπορεί να το νιώσει κανείς σε μια από τις σπουδαιότερες προτάσεις της Βιρτζίνιας Γουλφ, καθώς περιγράφει την Κλαρίσα Νταλογουέι να ακούει το Μπιγκ Μπεν: «Πρώτα μια προειδοποίηση, μουσική· έπειτα η ώρα, αμετάκλητη».








Βάζοντας παύλα εκεί όπου έχει άνω τελεία, μια ολόκληρη στιγμή στο χρόνο και μια αίσθηση εξατμίζονται. Η απώλεια τέτοιων στιγμών είναι αυτό που σηματοδοτεί το τέλος της άνω τελείας.









The melancholy decline of the semicolon


The semicolon is a profound public mystery; the only punctuation mark that regularly unites readers and writers in deep-seated repugnance. Time to celebrate then — this week researchers at Lancaster University announced that semicolon use is becoming rarer in British fiction, falling in use by...




unherd.com


----------



## cougr (Feb 6, 2022)

Earion, αναρωτιέμαι, η μετάφραση τίνος είναι;


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2022)

Δική μου.

(Το καταλαβαίνεις από το "της Βιρτζίνιας")


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2022)

Earion said:


> (Το καταλαβαίνεις από το "της Βιρτζίνιας")


Κι εγώ έτσι το γράφω!


----------



## cougr (Feb 7, 2022)

Earion said:


> Δική μου.
> 
> (Το καταλαβαίνεις από το "της Βιρτζίνιας")


Θαυμάσια! Περιμένω εναγωνίως την επόμενη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2022)

^ #
Έχω δει και τα δύο παραπάνω (αλλά και άλλα, λιγότερο) να χρησιμοποιούνται σε κείμενα Word, σε μεταφράσεις βιβλίων, για να αντικατασταθούν κατά τη σελιδοποίηση από τη σωστή άνω τελεία. Αν λοιπόν είναι χρήσιμη η άνω τελεία σαν είδος παύσης (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ και μεγάλη παύλα και άνω τελεία, και τις διαφοροποιώ), ίσως θα βοηθούσε, στα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον, να της δώσουμε και μια πιο πρακτική μορφή. Σαν τη γωνίτσα / καπελάκι / περισπωμένη / ανάποδο ν (^), ας πούμε. Έστω κι αν η χρήση της άνω τελείας δείχνει μόρφωση ή φροντίδα. Στον σημερινό δημόσιο λόγο δεν περιμένεις από τη χρήση της άνω τελείας να καταλάβεις ποιος δεν θέλει να γελοιοποιείται από τη _μορφή_ του γραπτού του — προτού ενδεχομένως γελοιοποιηθεί από το περιεχόμενό του.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 8, 2022)

Πάντως μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές να μου πει ένας συγγραφέας ότι ο λόγος που δε χρησιμοποιεί άνω τελεία είναι επειδή δεν ξέρει πού βρίσκεται στο πληκτρολόγιο ή ξέρει, αλλά του είναι μπελάς. Κάποιοι μου δίνουν κείμενα όπου βάζουν * κι εγώ το αντικαθιστώ με άνω τελεία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 9, 2022)

Κι εγώ έχω συναντήσει αστερίσκο αντί άνω τελείας... Όπως και _&_ αντί για _§_.


----------

